
Show HN: Create sketchy, hand-drawn version of image in browser with WebAssembly - shihn
https://pshihn.github.io/rough-draw/
======
shihn
Hi, I created rough.js ([https://roughjs.com/](https://roughjs.com/)) earlier
this year and was curious if I could use it to turn any image to a hand drawn,
sketchy image in the browser.

Using a web assembly build of OpenCV, I extract the shapes out of an image and
feed it to rough.js which draws them and fills them with colored hachure
lines.

Comments/suggestions welcome. Cheers.

~~~
asdkhadsj
This is cool! Is there no way to save the image though?

~~~
shihn
On desktop, right click -> save image

